# Gehaltsverhandlungen als Softwareentwickler



## Money (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin eigentlich ein mehr oder weniger aktiver User hier, habe mir aber dieses Synonym für folgende Frage zugelegt, die ich gerne anonym stellen möchte.

Und zwar bin ich momentan ein festangestellter und leider auch (in meinen Augen) unterbezahlter Softwareentwickler und möchte bei den nächsten Gehaltsverhandlungen deshalb ein bisschen mehr für mich rausholen. Allerdings fällt es mir schwer, meinen eigenen Marktwert einzuschätzen. Deshalb bräuchte ich hier eure Hilfe/Einschätzungen. Ich schreibe einfach mal ein paar Daten von mir zusammen und hoffe auf eine Einschätzung (bzw. Nachfragen, falls eine wichtige Angabe fehlen sollte):

*Alter:* Anfang bis Mitte 20
*Standort:* Bayern, Landkreis einer Stadt, deren Lebenshaltungskosten als eher gering eingestuft werden.
*Arbeitgeber:* Unternehmen mit mehreren 1000 Mitarbeitern, allerdings nicht in der IT-Branche. Bezahlt (vor allem im IT-Sektor) eher schlecht. Habe relativ flexible und angenehme Arbeitszeiten, muss nur sehr selten meinen normalen Arbeitsort für Dienstreisen verlassen (evtl. 1-3 Wochen pro Jahr)
*Aktuelles Gehalt:* Inkl. Weihnachts- und Urlaubsgeld ca. 30.000/Jahr
*Aufgaben in der Firma:* Hauptsächlich Entwicklung von Java EE Anwendungen auf Basis von Websphere bzw. demnächst SAP NetWeaver (JSP, EJB 3, WebServices, Servlets, Portlets, ...), Betreuung und Ausbildung der Azubis (3-5).
*Werdegang:* Mit "sehr gut" abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung (in dieser Firma), anschließend gute 3 Jahre Vollzeit Berufserfahrung.
*Persönliche (und privat finanzierte) Weiterbildung:* Habe ein Jahr nach meiner Ausbildung berufsbegleitend meine Fachhochschulreife mit "sehr gutem" Abschluss nachgeholt und studiere nun ebenfalls berufsbegleitend Informatik (da berufsbegleitend voraussichtlicher Abschluss in 4-6 Jahren als Bachelor)
*Weiteres Engagment:* Ich bin Initiator eines öffentlichen, kostenlosen Java Projekts, bei dem ich mich persönlich auch weiterbilde. Zusätzlich bekomme ich darüber des öfteren bspw. Karten für Entwicklerkonferenzen, Entwicklermagazine, ... die ich teilweise auch der Firma zur Verfügung stelle
*Sonstiges:* Ich habe auch ein (von der Firma genehmigtes) Nebengewerbe als Softwareentwickler angemeldet. Auf diese Weise erarbeite ich mir natürlich auch weiteres Know How, außerdem zeigt es, dass ich bereit bin, Verantwortung zu übernehmen, und natürlich auch selbstständig arbeiten kann.

Wollte jetzt meinem Chef bei den nächsten Gehaltsverhandlungen folgendes Vorschlagen: Innerhalb von den nächsten 5 Jahren (bis ich ungefähr mit dem Studium fertig bin) Jährliche Anhebung des Gehalts, so dass ich nach den 5 Jahren bei 45.000/Jahr angekommen bin. Das würde ein bisschen weniger als 10% Gehaltserhöhung pro Jahr entsprechen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Andere Vorschläge/Ratschläge?

Danke und Grüße
Money


----------



## RudolfG (24. August 2010)

Hi Money, 

ich kann dir jetzt keine genauen Zahlen nennen, aber in NRW verdiene ich als Softwareentwickler (übrigends die gleiche Ausbildung ^^) so um die 2.400,00 € Brutto (es gibt kein Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld und keine VM und auch sonst keine Zulagen...), ich habe aber noch nicht studiert und habe somit nicht ganz die gleichen Qualifikationen.

In diesem Thread gab es schon eine ähnliche Frage und einige sinnvolle Antworten, vielleicht hilft es dir ja etwas weiter. 

Gruß
RudolfG


----------



## Money (24. August 2010)

Hi Rudolf,

danke für deine Antwort. Die Zahlen in dem von dir verlinktem Beitrag sind mir bekannt (wenn auch etwas veraltet  ). Deshalb habe ich ja die 45.000 mit Abschluss meines Studiums als sozusagen Einstiegsgehalt angepeilt. 45.000 halte ich für ein relativ hohes Einstiegsgehalt für direkt nach dem Studium, aber dafür habe ich auch nebenher studiert und dann immerhin bereits 8 Jahre Vollzeit Berufserfahrung + Ausbildung und auch inner- wie außerbetriebliches Engagment. Dafür wäre es eigentlich schon fast wieder wenig, aber aufgrund der allgemein niedrigen Gehälter, der relativ niedrigen Lebenskosten hier in der Umgebung und dem Super Arbeitsklima bin ich durchaus bereit, mich auf die Stufe eines Berufanfängers drücken zu lassen.

Evtl. hat noch jemand anderes hier Einschätzungen und Empfehlungen, ob meine Gehaltswünsche gerechtfertigt oder überzogen sind, bzw. ob ich mich unter Wert verkaufe.

Danke!


----------



## peper (27. August 2010)

10% im Jahr finde ich ein bisschen viel. 31.000 sind mit mit geringer Berufserfahrung durchaus nicht selten. 
Das heißt nicht das es nicht möglich ist 10% zu bekommen. Die frage ist letztendlich wie wichtig bist du für dieses Unternehmen? 

Ich persöhnlich finde aber mehr als 6% im Jahr ein bisschen viel.(ich bekomme ca. 3% p.a. als IT-SE) Im Übrigen zählt das "sehr gut" aus der Ausbildung kein stück mehr. Die Firma kennt dich und weiß was du im stande bist zu leisten.

Gruß peper


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. August 2010)

Hi zusammen

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Deine Firma weiß was du ihr wert bist. Dein privates Engament ist in soweit nur hilfreich, wenn es der Firma aber auch einen Mehrwert bringt.
Wenn du eine Gehaltserhöhung willst, musst du es begründen können, warum dies aus Sicht der Firma richtig ist.
Dies damit zu begründen, dass du einen Nebenjob hast, ist eher suboptimal. Du hast ja noch ein weiteres Einkommen, warum soll wir dir also noch mehr geben?

Die von dir genannten Punkte sind eher für den Marktwert relevant nicht für eine Gehaltserhöhung.

Schau eher, ob du Projekte in Time / Budget erledigt hast. Herausragende Leistungen für die Firma geliefert hast. Andere Dinge, mit denen du dich positiv profilieren konntest.

Wenn das nicht hilft, schau das du Ziele vereinbart kriegst, an die Gehaltserhöhung gehängt werden kann. Ziel ereicht --> Mehr Geld für dich, den Staat und die Wirtschaft


----------



## ronaldh (29. August 2010)

Ich gehe da mit meinen Vorrednern mit. Du musst der Firma DEINEN Wert darlegen (das ist übrigens Grundthema jeder Gehaltsverhandlung). Ansonsten kannst Du Dir überlegen, ob es für Dich andere Arbeitgeber in Deiner Region geben würde, oder ob Du auch bereit wärst, umzuziehen.
(
Ansonsten solltest Du IMMER auch die Arbeitsbedingungen (die ja Deiner Aussage nach gut sind) mit einkalkulieren, denn Geld ist nicht alles.


----------



## Money (6. September 2010)

OK, danke für die Einschätzungen. Dennoch: Imho kann es nicht sein, dass einer, der direkt von der Uni/FH kommt und noch nie gearbeitet hat, mehr verdient, als einer, der in der Firma gelernt, anschließend ca. 8 Jahre gearbeitet und das Studium berufsbegleitend absolviert hat.

Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (6. September 2010)

Hai,


Money hat gesagt.:


> Dennoch: Imho kann es nicht sein, dass einer, der direkt von der Uni/FH kommt und noch nie gearbeitet hat, mehr verdient, als einer, der in der Firma gelernt, anschließend ca. 8 Jahre gearbeitet und das Studium berufsbegleitend absolviert hat.
> 
> Grüße



Doch !  (Leider)

- sicherlich gilt auch bei dir : Der Prophet im eigenen Land ....    Soll heissen, (und das kenne ich aus der eigenen Firma) wenn jemand neu einsteigt, bzw. dort "gelernt" hat ist das ein sehr grosser Unterschied und wird auch z.T. unterschiedlich bezahlt. 

- bei mehreren 1000 Mitarbeitern gehe ich einmal davon aus, daß 10 prozentige Steigerungen im Gehalt einfach nur utopisch sind.

- es wird doch sicherlich Planstellen mit entsprechenden Stellenbeschreibungen geben, an denen du dich orientieren kannst, bzw. welche dir einen Anhaltspunkt für die Entwicklung des gehaltes geben. 

- was verdienen den vergleichbare Kollegen in deiner Abteilung ?  Oder ist das ein grosses Geheimnis ?

- bei der Grösse der Firma wird dein direkter Vorgesetzter sicherlich keinen grossen Spielraum für Gehaltssprünge haben.

KLeiner Tipp, auch wenn du ihn nicht hören willst - und auch nicht konsequent verfolgen musst - schreib mal ein paar Bewerbungen und teste deinen Marktwert. Dann kannst du immer noch versuchen diesen ín deiner "alten" Firma durchzusetzten.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Fachhochschulreife berufsbegleitend, Studium berufsbegleitend, Nebengewerbe erlaubt. Einserseits Hut ab, das du das schaffst, andererseits musst du erst einmal eine Arbeitgeber finden der das möglich macht.


----------



## Money (9. September 2010)

Hallo Stefan,

mal gucken, was bei meinen Gehaltsverhandlungen rauskommt. Immerhin profitiert die Firma ja auch von meiner Weiterbildung, die sich ja mit meinem Beruf deckt.

Gehalt ist bei uns leider ein sehr verschwiegenes Thema. Ich weiß aber, dass man bei uns als IT-Angestellter (Sei es Admin, Callcenter, Entwickler, ...) bis zu 4000 Euro/Monat + 13. Gehalt verdienen kann (Gehaltstabelle, die mir ein befreundeter Personaler hat zukommen lassen).

Von Headhuntern bekomme ich eigentlich monatlich schon die eine oder andere Stelle angeboten, habe ich bis jetzt aber erst einmal abgelehnt, weil ich es eigentlich gerne bei meiner Firma versuchen möchte. Wenn sich nach den Gehaltsverhandlungen nichts ändert, werde ich evtl. doch mal auf den einen oder anderen eingehen  .

Nebengewerbe brauch ich eigentlich nur, weil ich sonst nicht anständig Leben kann (ohne jeden Cent dreimal rumzudrehen). Wenn ich ordentlich bezahlt werden würde, würde ich das auch aufgeben. Studium berufsbegleitend ist natürlich anstrengend, aber ich sehe es eher als Hobby an, von daher geht das schon. Ich habe trotzdem meine 40 Stunden Woche + (jedoch zugegeben eher seltene) Überstunden.


----------

